# looking for a game via skype



## gorteck (Aug 11, 2009)

I am looking for a T&T, flexable 1edADD, Blue Planet, Fringeworthy, B13, game/s to play via skype. I live in the Detroit area and though this is in the backyard for 2 big name game creators, finding a group to game with is imposiable.  So while I would love to play face to face, I am going to have to play via skype or some other VOIP. If there is anyone who wishes to play please respond.


----------



## Emirikol (Aug 21, 2009)

You would probably do well do check the RPTOOLS.net forums.  There are a TON of Maptool games running on Skype.  RPTools - Home

My group will be running WFRP again in September.

Good luck!

Jay


----------

